# Bxi2006d repair help



## RRR37 (May 22, 2011)

I finally got around to tearing off the heat sink clips and testing the transistors on my bxi2006d which has been going into protect instantly. This is my first attempt at amp repair other than replacing a burnt resistor on another amp. I have watched a few repair tutorials and looked at some repair websites which got me this far. My questions are:
The transistors reading 0 ohms are the two in between the input and output sides of the amp, what is the function of these? Can I just replace the 4 that are bad (2 on each side of the board)? Is there any other area I should check to insure all is good? Where could I go or how could I find these replacement transistors I need?
Thank you very much in advance for any and all help you can provide!! I am told this is where the experts are found which is why I joined and posted here.
Thanks


----------



## RRR37 (May 22, 2011)

Alright, so I see that these are the power rectifiers, anode and cathode. I am still learning the function that they play in power switching.
I did remove them and tested the amp to see if it is out of protect which it is now. Just need to find a supply house for these parts so I can replace them. Still wondering if there would be anything else in need of repair while I have this opened up so any advice would be great, I'm sure just about everyone here knows more about electronics than me. I am determined to learn though, and will eventually have knowledge of my own to share.
Thanks


----------



## RRR37 (May 22, 2011)

I found the exact parts at a company called Newark online. Looks like under $6 for the 4 parts and $20 for handling. Wish the handling was cheaper but I have not found anyone else with these. I will hold off for a bit on ordering, just in case someone here knows of a better place to get parts. This is the first of a few amps I'm gonna try to repair so I'm really hoping to find a less expensive handling fee.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

RRR37 said:


> I found the exact parts at a company called Newark online. Looks like under $6 for the 4 parts and $20 for handling. Wish the handling was cheaper but I have not found anyone else with these. I will hold off for a bit on ordering, just in case someone here knows of a better place to get parts. This is the first of a few amps I'm gonna try to repair so I'm really hoping to find a less expensive handling fee.


Sorry, you're answering your own posts which doesn't equal success. 

The reason it's out of protection is that you disconnected the power supply from the (faulty) output section via the rectifiers. The rectifiers read 0 ohms in circuit because they are connected to the transformers' secondaries whose resistance is very near 0 ohms. You didn't bother to measure them out of circuit, did you? 

You should send this to a competent repair shop or you're going to end up with much worse problems. It's rather hard to help you figure this out if you don't know how a rectifier diode works. I'm not being a jerk, I just know you were already in over your head when you thought about fixing it yourself.


----------



## RRR37 (May 22, 2011)

You are right. I don't know anything about electronics and I'm getting a little too excited trying to learn. I just had some time to kill this weekend I thought I could learn as I go. I know now that I am more like a bull in China shop at the moment. I got this amp to learn on hopefully and do not need to use it so no real loss if I can't repair it. I will be ordering the repair tutorial and reading alot more before I mess with it again. I also have a year of electronics coming up in my apprenticeship so hopefully that helps as well. Thanks for giving me a clue as to how much I really don't know. This is obviously something I should not rush.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

RRR37 said:


> You are right. I don't know anything about electronics and I'm getting a little too excited trying to learn. I just had some time to kill this weekend I thought I could learn as I go. I know now that I am more like a bull in China shop at the moment. I got this amp to learn on hopefully and do not need to use it so no real loss if I can't repair it. I will be ordering the repair tutorial and reading alot more before I mess with it again. I also have a year of electronics coming up in my apprenticeship so hopefully that helps as well. Thanks for giving me a clue as to how much I really don't know. This is obviously something I should not rush.



The best thing you can do if you want to learn to repair amps is to get a real piece of crap from Boss or Pyramid and learn on that. They're really simple and very easy to troubleshoot. There are plenty of sub-$20 broken "gems" on eBay and Craigslist to get you started. You can't go wrong with amps in the 35-100W per channel range. The rail voltages are low enough that you won't hurt yourself and the parts are cheap.

I learned on a Pyramid Super Pro in 1991 and you can too. Everybody starts somewhere.

But first, learn to solder on double sided circuit boards if you don't know already. 
Oh, and thanks for taking the advice and not honking off like a lot of folks do when asked to put down the soldering iron.


----------

